# Different types of pci slots?!?!



## miguel077 (Aug 25, 2007)

ok, i am trying to buy a new sound card but all the pci sound cards i find, in their picture the connector is different to the pci slots on my computer, the slots on my computer have only one gap and one side is bigger than the other one, and the sound cards ive seen have 2 gaps and 2 of the sides are small and a big one in the middle, would it still fit into my slot but it will leave 1 side out? or do i need to search for a specified sound card?
sorry if i have been confusing, if you need me to rephrase it to understand better please say so.

ps. here are links to the sound cards...
this is the one i want to buy... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Creative-PCI-...oryZ3701QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and this is a picture of a slot like the one i have on my computer... http://www.personal-computer-tutor.com/abc1/images/PCI-sloot.jpg


thanks alot,
Miguel Gomes.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Pci slots are all the same. Then theres pci-e for video.
Buy the card if its a pci sound card it will work.


----------



## miguel077 (Aug 25, 2007)

but it has an extra bit, would it still fit? have u looked at the pictures?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

go here http://www.acme.com/build_a_pc/pci_types.html


----------



## ShockTherapy (Jun 19, 2006)

When you look at the card, it looks like there should be a seperation point on the port, but there isn't. Despite the gap on the card, the whole card fits in the slot.


----------



## miguel077 (Aug 25, 2007)

ohhh.. thanks alot guys =D now i can buy a new card without worrying =D thanks alot,
Miguel Gomes.


----------

